# Kettle bell's.



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Simple question really.

Do you use them as part of your training?, if you do what do you use them for?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I use them to hold the door open to get air when i lift REAL weights !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I dont really ! I dont lift REAL weights !!!!!!!


----------



## slickcell (Sep 6, 2012)

mate, i took the plunge and spunked £80 on a 20kg and a 16kg kettlebell a few months ago as i read about them being an awesome cardio-based workout for stripping fat. My goals at the minute are the get lean before bulking anymore and so im doing 5 days a week of monday, wed, fri - kettlebells and a 2.5mile run on the tues and thurs.

The kettlebell routine i have at the minute take me 25 mins to complete as its a circuit-based routine where i complete the circuit as many times as i can inside 25 minutes and before this circuit, i warm up with 10mins of skipping. All in all, the 35mins warmup + kettlebell circuit kicks the sh*t out of me and i burn an average of 650-700kcal and my heart rate always pushed well into my fat burning zone according to my heart rate monitor.

My routine is hard but i love it as it really does burn twice the calories than my 2.5mile run, which i do purely for endurance purposes. The kettlebell routine is mainly just a style of High intensity interval training except it incorporates a slight element of resistance into the mix.

Anyways man, id massively recommend kettlebells purely for fat loss and if you want me to send you over my routine, just message me and id be happy to do so!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Use them a lot yeah.

Mainly TGU, punching with it, passing it between legs, overhead press, squats with 2 of them, russian twists etc - Loads you can do with them, great things


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I use them. Partly for cardio. They're also really good for core and grip strength. In fact I feckin love them.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Love kettlebells, been doing the clean & press with a straight wrist, nice & difficult but it builds the forearms too,


----------



## big-tiddh (Dec 18, 2012)

slickcell said:


> mate, i took the plunge and spunked £80 on a 20kg and a 16kg kettlebell a few months ago as i read about them being an awesome cardio-based workout for stripping fat. My goals at the minute are the get lean before bulking anymore and so im doing 5 days a week of monday, wed, fri - kettlebells and a 2.5mile run on the tues and thurs.
> 
> The kettlebell routine i have at the minute take me 25 mins to complete as its a circuit-based routine where i complete the circuit as many times as i can inside 25 minutes and before this circuit, i warm up with 10mins of skipping. All in all, the 35mins warmup + kettlebell circuit kicks the sh*t out of me and i burn an average of 650-700kcal and my heart rate always pushed well into my fat burning zone according to my heart rate monitor.
> 
> ...


I have Just bought a pair of 16kg Kettlebells what is the routine you do- sounds exactly like what I am after..

Faz


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

I do a sort of insanity/kettlebell class at the local council gym (we know the instructor) Let me tell you, its ****ing hardcore! Amazing shoulder workout, plus HIIT and some ab work. 60 min class with only 3 x 1m breaks.... ooosh! This is all just using 8 and 10kg kettles.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I do 30 mins of kettlebells X3 ew...great exercise as it recruits the use of micro-muscle fibres.


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

MURPHYZ said:


> Simple question really.
> 
> Do you use them as part of your training?, if you do what do you use them for?


Awesome and very underestimated training tool!

I have been a hardcore Kettlebeller for past year and half and cannot fault them.

Either for strength or cardio, there are an abundance of movements and exercises you can use them for.


----------

